# Where to Purchase Maglite 6 Cell Xenon Bulb?



## Beaver_2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey, I was thinking of purchasing a Maglite 6 Cell Xenon bulb, but I can't find any store on the internet that doesn't charge way overpriced shipping.
Do you know any place that has cheap shipping for it?
Thanks for your help,
-Beaver 2


----------



## jnj1033 (Aug 3, 2006)

I found one for about $3 at Sports Authority, which is also the only store where I've seen 6D Mags. Just be aware that the Mag-num Star bulbs come in both Krypton and Xenon versions. Good luck.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 3, 2006)

Shipping is expensive these days as you might figure out from the price of fuel these days. If you haven't seen the impact yet, you'll soon see it in increased prices for just about everything including the food that you eat. The shipping isn't necessarily overpriced, it may just be the minimum that the merchant's carrier charges. After all, these days, UPS's over the counter charge for a 1 lb or less package going across town is over $7, and many mailorder merchants are actually absorbing part of their shipping costs though it seems transparent to some ungrateful customers who continue to rant.

In any case, for something like just a bulb, why don't you just buy one at a store rather than trying to get it by mail-order. In the worse case scenario, they're only $4 full bore list, and there are places that sell them for around $3 (sorry, Home Depot only carries the 2, 3, and 4 cell bulbs.) 

If you can't go to the store or there are no stores in your area that carry Mag bulbs, you might want to try Action-lights.com. I just checked there site and the shipping for bulbs seems to be significantly less than the standard UPS rate, but it's still going to hover around the cost of the bulb. It really is an item that is best procured locally.




Beaver_2 said:


> Hey, I was thinking of purchasing a Maglite 6 Cell Xenon bulb, but I can't find any store on the internet that doesn't charge way overpriced shipping.
> Do you know any place that has cheap shipping for it?
> Thanks for your help,
> -Beaver 2


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 3, 2006)

Mag-Num Stars only come one to a pkg in Xenon. The Krypton bulbs are called White Star and come 2 to a pkg.



jnj1033 said:


> I found one for about $3 at Sports Authority, which is also the only store where I've seen 6D Mags. Just be aware that the Mag-num Star bulbs come in both Krypton and Xenon versions. Good luck.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 3, 2006)

I bought my 6 cell Numstar at the local Sears Hardware. Which is odd, since they don't sell any 6 cell lights...


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't see that as odd at all. There's only one store that I've seen 6 cell lights in, in recent history and those were all in the old packaging. Though I do see the 6 cell bulbs in a number of stores.



Ty_Bower said:


> I bought my 6 cell Numstar at the local Sears Hardware. Which is odd, since they don't sell any 6 cell lights...


----------



## jnj1033 (Aug 4, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Mag-Num Stars only come one to a pkg in Xenon. The Krypton bulbs are called White Star and come 2 to a pkg.



Not to be contrary or anything, but I did see Whitestar Krypton, Magnum Star Krypton and Magnum Star Xenon at Sports Authority. I don't know if that's a labelling mistake or if there are really two types of Krypton bulbs. I think the ones labelled Magnum Star Krypton did come two in a package.

Anyway, the point is, make sure what you get specifically says Xenon if that's what you want.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 4, 2006)

I love to  .

I'd be curious to see this third kind, the Numstar Krypton. I think it would be very confusing for Mag to put the Numstar name on a Krypton lamp. Not that Mag seems to have anything against being confusing, but it just doesn't make sense.

The Mag lamps I've seen have always been either one of these:

MAG-NUM STAR Xenon (one lamp per pack)






WHITE STAR Krypton (two lamps per pack)


----------



## hburner (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.flashlightsunlimited.com/magbulbs.htm


----------



## fire-stick (Aug 4, 2006)

I got my 6D xenon at the hardware store..


----------



## Beaver_2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys for the help, I think I might check a few hardware stores for it. Or just order from Action-lights.com. They sell it for $6.51 shipped.
Thank you so much, -Beaver 2


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 8, 2006)

i had been waiting to find one of these bulbs so I could build a 2c 3x123 9v bulb mag...

I finally found 1 of them at a store.. so i built the light... 

the maglite website says around 100 lumens with the 9v bulb.... is that true? 

I'm getting the parts to build a Mag85... From what I've read the Mag85 is around 1000 lumens... *Is the Mag85 really that much brighter than the 9v Maglite?* 

Thanks


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 8, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> Is the Mag85 really that much brighter than the 9v Maglite?


Yes and no. It probably does put out that many more lumens. The Welch Allyn WA1185 draws more amps and at a higher voltage than the Mag 6 cell lamp. You're comparing an overdriven 30 watt lamp to a 5 watt lamp.

Will it appear a lot brighter? Heck yeah! Will it appear ten times brighter? Maybe not. Our eyes see light in a logarithmic way. It takes a light with twice as many lumens before before your eyes perceive a noticable increase in brightness. That means a 1000 lumen light does not look twice as bright as a 500 lumen light. It's really more like "one notch" up the perceived brightness scale.


----------



## tomdooley62 (Aug 8, 2006)

Found my 6 d cell at "Tractor Supply" price was 24.98. Will the 9 volt bulbs for a Dewalt light work in the 6 d cell? They are pricey and not even sure what kinda bulb it is.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 8, 2006)

If you're in an area where the 6 cell Mag-Num Star bulbs just can't be found, a viable Krypton alternative is a KPR118 bulb. These are sold generically and can be found in various hardware stores or at a Radio Shack. I think Radio Shack has them for something like $1.39 ea. The Mag equivilant to the KPR118 would be the White Star Krypton that is sold 2 to a package.

And since the question is bound to come up, yes, the KPR118 is rated at 7.2V and that is common for a 6 cell bulb. 



tomdooley62 said:


> Will the 9 volt bulbs for a Dewalt light work in the 6 d cell?


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I'll be. Today I saw a blister pack with a single Mag lamp in it. On the outside it said "Mag-num Star Krypton". I thought all the Numstars were xenon. Oh well. Guess I was wrong. It's got a lens tip on the glass envelope, which I hadn't seen on a Mag lamp before. The filament is straight, like their xenon lamps, but the package clearly says Krypton. Maybe Mag made a mistake in the packaging? I dunno. It's clearly old stock, as it uses the old grey and white printing (instead of the newer blue color pattern). It does have MSA stamped on the base, which is typical for their Mag-num Star lamps.

If it really is a krypton lamp, maybe it'll overdrive better than the Numstar xenon. I'm not sure I'd like the lens tip, though.

Mag-num Star Krypton (one lamp per pack)


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 15, 2006)

The bulb itself does appear to be shaped like one of the Xenon bulbs. Wonder if they had a typo on the old packaging or if they had actually had Krypton in the earlier production bulbs. The current Mag Krypton bulbs don't appear to be anything special, just KPR bulbs in Mag packaging. 



Ty_Bower said:


> Well, I'll be. Today I saw a blister pack with a single Mag lamp in it. On the outside it said "Mag-num Star Krypton". I thought all the Numstars were xenon. Oh well. Guess I was wrong. It's got a lens tip on the glass envelope, which I hadn't seen on a Mag lamp before. The filament is straight, like their xenon lamps, but the package clearly says Krypton. Maybe Mag made a mistake in the packaging? I dunno. It's clearly old stock, as it uses the old grey and white printing (instead of the newer blue color pattern). It does have MSA stamped on the base, which is typical for their Mag-num Star lamps.
> 
> If it really is a krypton lamp, maybe it'll overdrive better than the Numstar xenon. I'm not sure I'd like the lens tip, though.
> 
> Mag-num Star Krypton (one lamp per pack)


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 15, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> The bulb itself does appear to be shaped like one of the Xenon bulbs. Wonder if they had a typo on the old packaging or if they had actually had Krypton in the earlier production bulbs.


Yes, the envelope does have the straight sided cylindrical appearance of their current xenon lamps. The filament is also straight and short, like the xenon lamps. The krypton lamps usually seem to have a longer, curved filament. I also thought that it's a typo on the packaging. 

The local Sears Hardware is where I found the lamp. They wanted four bucks for a 6 cell lamp. That seems like a lot to pay for a krypton lamp, even if it does have a silly magnifying lens on the tip. Maybe I'll buy one in the name of science, and see how it compares against my 6 cell Numstar xenon.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 15, 2006)

$4 is Mag's list price for the Xenon bulbs. I had to pay that much at one of our local hardware store chains (OSH) as well (oops! just remembered, Sears bought that chain a few years back, I think they're trying to dump it now.) Places that discount the bulbs, like a Home Depot or Fry's still charge around $3 for the Xenon Mag-Num Stars.



Ty_Bower said:


> Yes, the envelope does have the straight sided cylindrical appearance of their current xenon lamps. The filament is also straight and short, like the xenon lamps. The krypton lamps usually seem to have a longer, curved filament. I also thought that it's a typo on the packaging.
> 
> The local Sears Hardware is where I found the lamp. They wanted four bucks for a 6 cell lamp. That seems like a lot to pay for a krypton lamp, even if it does have a silly magnifying lens on the tip. Maybe I'll buy one in the name of science, and see how it compares against my 6 cell Numstar xenon.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 15, 2006)

If you have a Fry's Electronics in your area, they're on the other side of the flashlight aisle.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 15, 2006)

That's just at the Brokaw store. At some of the other stores, they're in the same aisle. I think Sunnyvale has them across the aisle or something. I don't think there's any consistency since every one fo the Fry's stores has their own theme and layout. And Ty wouldn't have any Fry's stores in Deleware.



CHC said:


> If you have a Fry's Electronics in your area, they're on the other side of the flashlight aisle.


----------



## CLHC (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with you on that one *Brighteyez*, regarding the "consistency" from store to store. Wow, no Fry's in Delaware. . .


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Aug 15, 2006)

If you check the Maglite site, they show both the krypton, or White Star, (stock LWSA601) and the xenon, or Magnum Star, (stock LMSA601) 6 C or D bulbs.

I bought a 2 pack of LWSA601 bulbs off eBay awhile ago, but they were an old style blister pack, and the bulbs LOOKED like the krypton style, but claimed to be xenon. I flashed the one by over-driving it with unprotected 3.6 volt RCR123A cells, so I now baby the other one with 3 x protected regulated 3.0 v cells.

I have a wholesaler that I can buy the LMSA601 bulbs through, and while they cost me more than what most of you USA types pay, they still cost me less than ordering from a USA webtailer and having to pay ridiculous shipping costs.


----------



## mdocod (Aug 16, 2006)

I scored 2 of these bulbs for $1.97 each on markdown at sports authority a few months back... I keep checking around for a 5 cell bulb (I want to try both the krpton and xenon 5 cell) to be driven by 3x123 and/or 2xli-ion.... Seems like the 5 cell version is pretty rare in local retail...


----------



## mdocod (Aug 16, 2006)

oh... forgot to mention... at sears they sell a pack of 2 lamps- they appear to be krypton... They are sold for use in one of the other flashlights sold there.. (can't remember what it was atm...) they read "6V0.975A X JAPAN" on the side of the PR base.. they seem quite happy and comfortable @9V and are comparable to a 6 cell magnumstar xenon in brightness... but the shorter filament makes it a little easier to get a nicer focus. (as I recall the packaging was black/white)...


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 16, 2006)

Fry's + Consistency = oxymoron 

Fry's is what is commonly called a "regional" chain. Originally they were primarily in the Bay Area then they expanded a bit when they took over some of Radio Shack's Incredible Universe stores (and other distressed property). A couple of their more recent expansions has been a stores in the Chicago suburb of Downers Grove, in surburban Atlanta, and suburban Indianapolis. 

A listing of the Fry's stores can be found at http://www.frys.com/localframe.html and of course, they also took over the http://www.outpost.com site and currently use it as their web sales site.




CHC said:


> I agree with you on that one *Brighteyez*, regarding the "consistency" from store to store. Wow, no Fry's in Delaware. . .


----------

